# Word of the Day - Guile



## Jace (Apr 12, 2022)

Word of the Day - Guile...n.

Def.: Insidious, treacherous, cunning, deceit.

Guile=Putin.


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 12, 2022)

Clever wives know how to use guile to persuade their husbands to do their bidding.


----------



## ohioboy (Apr 12, 2022)

I was beguiled by a belligerent bully boss.


----------



## Bretrick (Apr 12, 2022)

Far too many people in the "Top Job" used guile to get there, and remain there.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 12, 2022)

Addictions are an example of something that is guile.


----------



## Bretrick (Apr 12, 2022)

The party attendees appear to have been of  an amenable and loving nature, without a skerrick of guile or treachery.


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 12, 2022)

Such a nice word for a less than admirable characteristic.

Is using reverse psychology on your children an example of guile?
If so I am guilty, otherwise not.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 13, 2022)

All of these posts were interesting uses of the word, _guile.
_


----------

